# Χρησιμοποίηση & χρήση: ακριβή συνώνυμα;



## xefteri (Nov 15, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ), δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει έστω και ελάχιστη σημασιολογική διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' αυτές τις δύο λέξεις. Γιατί, όμως, η λέξη _χρησιμοποίηση_ μου κάθεται στο λαιμό; Προσωπικά, δεν μπορώ να τη χρησιμοποιήσω, σε αντίθεση με τη _χρήση_ που μου είναι πιο οικεία και μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι σημασιολογικά βρίσκεται πολύ πιο κοντά στην ενέργεια του ρήματος _χρησιμοποιώ_.
Παρατηρείτε και σεις κάτι παρόμοιο; Ή μόνο εγώ έχω πρόβλημα; (διόλου απίθανο, η αλήθεια είναι!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να αυτοενταχθώ στους αλλεργικούς με την υπερβολική χρήση της χρησιμοποίησης.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2010)

Κι εμένα μού κάθεται στον λαιμό η χρησιμοποίηση, αλλά για άλλο λόγο από σένα:
Χρησιμοποίηση = 13 χαρακτήρες
Χρήση = 5 χαρακτήρες
Μου είναι αδύνατο να χρησιμοποιήσω το πρώτο σε υπότιτλο. 

Αλλά όσον αφορά τη _χρήση _τους σε άλλα κείμενα πλην υποτίτλων, νομίζω ότι δεν μου χτυπάει άσχημα η _χρησιμοποίηση_.


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there such a thing as ακριβή συνώνυμα; :)


----------



## xefteri (Nov 15, 2010)

Costas said:


> Is there such a thing as ακριβή συνώνυμα; :)



Όχι! Και μόλις το πόσταρα συνειδητοποίησα τι έγραψα στον τίτλο του thread... 
Είχα στο μυαλό μου τον όρο "απόλυτη συνωνυμία", αλλά από τη σκέψη μέχρι την πληκτρολόγηση το χάσμα είναι αδιάβατο...


----------



## Themis (Nov 15, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι η χρησιμοποίηση είναι περίπου εξοβελιστέα. Για να πω την αλήθεια, η υπερβολική χρήση της χρησιμοποίησης μού προκάλεσε κι εμένα ένα ελαφρύ αλλεργικό σύνδρομο και, εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό, ξεκινάω με το ενδεχόμενο να χρησιμοποιήσω τη χρήση και, αν δεν μου ταιριάζει, κάνω χρήση της χρησιμοποίησης. Παρατηρώ ότι η χρήση συνδέεται με τον γενικό προορισμό, με τη συνέχεια και με τη φθορά (που είναι απόρροια της συνέχειας). Η χρησιμοποίηση ταιριάζει για κάτι που γίνεται τη δεδομένη στιγμή, ίσως ad hoc, όχι σαν συνεχής κατάσταση, ενώ ταιριάζει επίσης όταν υπάρχει έντονα "εργαλειακή" χροιά (χρησιμοποιούμε κάτι για μια συγκεκριμένη επιδίωξη). Χρησιμοποίηση των ανθρώπων, χρήση των συσκευών, αλλά και χρησιμοποίηση κάποιας συσκευής τη δεδομένη στιγμή για τη συγκεκριμένη επιδίωξη. Αν κάποιος τα "ακούει" διαφορετικά, θα με ενδιέφερε να το μάθω, γιατί από τεκμηρίωση ασταναπάν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 16, 2010)

+ 1 στον Θέμι. 

Η *χρήση *είναι πιο κοινόχρηστη και μας ακούγεται πιο οικεία και την χρησιμοποιούμε πιο συχνά, αλλά εχει ακριβώς τη διαφοροποίηση που παρατήρησε ο Θέμις, γι' αυτό και η *χρησιμοποίηση* μερικές φορές είναι χρήσιμη, αναλόγως με τη χρήση που θέλουμε. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2010)

Της χρησιμοποίησης χρείαν έχομε, κατάχρησις ου χρη. 
Δει δη χρημάτων.


----------



## Costas (Nov 17, 2010)

Το 'χα πάντα αυτό το ερώτημα: ποια ήταν η δημοτική λέξη για τα χρησιμοποιώ-χρησιμοποίηση-χρήση, πριν από τη διάδοση και καθιέρωση αυτών των λόγιων λέξεων; ή μήπως δεν υπήρχε;


----------



## Prwteas (Nov 18, 2010)

Μήπως η χρήση προκύπτει από το ρήμα χρησιμεύω και η χρησιμοποίηση από το ρήμα χρησιμοποιώ;

(γκρρρ... υπάρχει η χρησιμότητα, ε;;; )


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2012)

Πάντως το _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012) για τη λ. _*επαναχρησιμοποίηση *_προτείνει στη θέση της να προτιμάται η λ. _*επανάχρηση*_.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 20, 2012)

Και προκύπτει το ερώτημα: γιατί το ένα _ή_ το άλλο, και όχι και τα δύο (όπως και με τα _χρήση/χρησιμοποίηση_); Εγώ μάλιστα βλέπω στα σύνθετα με το «επανα-» πιο σαφή διαφορά: αν το δει κανείς αυστηρά ετυμολογικά, _χρησιμοποίηση_ είναι το να καθιστάς κάτι χρήσιμο (γι' αυτό κι εγώ τείνω να χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη με την έννοια της αξιοποίησης), ενώ η _χρήση_ έχει τη γνωστή έννοια (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, παρόμοια διαφορά έχουν και τα _use_ και _utilize_!). Με την ίδια λογική, η _επαναχρησιμοποίηση_ μπορεί να έχει κατά κάποιο τρόπο την έννοια της επαναφοράς σε χρήση («επαναξιοποίηση» ας πούμε), ενώ η _επανάχρηση_ είναι απλά η εκ νέου χρήση. Δεν βλέπω γιατί θα πρέπει να προτιμάται ο ένας όρος έναντι του άλλου.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα και προσθέτω ότι, πέρα από τις διαφορές που επισήμανα προηγουμένως, η προσπάθεια παραμερισμού της _χρησιμοποίησης _από τη _χρήση _δεν έχει καμία πιθανότητα επιτυχίας όσο αντιστοιχούν και οι δυο τους στο ένα και μόνο ρήμα _χρησιμοποιώ_. Η περίπτωση του _χρησιμεύω/χρήση (= χρησιμότητα)_ είναι ειδική και καλύπτει μικρό μέρος του σημασιολογικού πεδίου. Έχω σαφέστατα την εντύπωση ότι στις γκρίζες ζώνες η _χρησιμοποίηση_​ τείνει να επεκτείνεται ρυμουλκούμενη από το ρήμα.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 21, 2012)

Εμένα η χρήση του χρησιμοποίηση και η συνειδητοποίηση (!) των συστατικών του, με έκανε να ψυχρανθώ και απέναντι στο χρησιμοποιώ, και να συνωμοτώ μυστικά υπέρ της αναβίωσης του "χρώμαι", ορσμθ. Δεν είμαι από αυτούς που λένε τα γραφικά "μα η ετυμολογία της λέξης το _λέει_ τι σημαίνει!", αλλά νταξ, στο χρησιμοποίηση, μου έρχεται κατευθείαν στο κεφάλι "η πράξη του να καταστήσω κάτι χρήσιμο", τελείως άσχετο με τη συνηθισμένη χρήση της λέξης. 

Αηδία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2012)

Nameless said:


> ...και να συνωμοτώ μυστικά υπέρ της αναβίωσης του "χρώμαι"...


Καλημέρα. Με μυστικές συνωμοσίες δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Κατάθεσε ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση: πώς το ρήμα που λες μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το _χρησιμοποιώ_ σε όλους τους χρόνους και σε όλα τα παράγωγα. Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί να γλυκαθούμε, ιδίως αν γράφουμε συχνά το _επαναχρησιμοποιώντας_.
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2012)

ΟΚ, εγώ δηλώνω την άγνοιά μου για το _ορσμθ_.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 21, 2012)

> Βαρεθήκατε να ξοδεύετε το χρόνο σας άδικα με περιττούς φθόγγους; Χρησιμοποιείτε αχρησιμοποιητικούς τύπους, και θέλετε τα χρησιμοποιήματά σας πίσω; Η ΑΜΑΝ τελεσόπινγκ, ήρθε να σας σώσει για άλλη μια φορά. Ακούστε τι λένε οι πελάτες μας:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ορίστε η πλήρης πρότασή μου. 

Α, και το ορσμθ: or something > orsmth > ορσμθ. ;)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2012)

Άριστη η πρότασή σας! :lol: :lol: Θα το ψωνίσουμε οπωσδήποτε το ρηματάκι σας


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2012)

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που το σχόλιό μου προκάλεσε τον σκανδαλισμό (triggering ) του γλωσσεπώνυμου πλήθους της Λεξιλογίας. Για το ζευγάρι _χρήση / χρησιμοποίηση_ το δικό μου γλωσσικό αισθητήριο έλεγε λίγο-πολύ τα όσα είχε πει κι ο Themis στο #6. Αυτό λοιπόν που παρατήρησα (ήδη από τον προηγούμενο τ. 9-10) είναι ότι (μέσω του ΔΕΟΝ) η Ακαδημία έχει αποδυθεί σε μια σταυροφορία καταδίκης των καταριπάς νεολογισμών του τύπου [_όνομα_]ποίηση όταν προϋπάρχει συνώνυμος σχηματισμός του τύπου εκ[_όνομα_]ός — πρβλ. _ορθολογικοποίηση _vs _εξορθολογισμός_ ή το ζευγάρι _ελληνικοποίηση / εξελληνισμός_ (για το οποίο έχουμε ήδη πλακωθεί στη Λέξι καναδυό φορές). Ωστόσο στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο φρονώ ότι η Ακαδημία το παρακάνει και τα ισοπεδώνει τα πράγματα, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι η λ. _χρησιμοποίηση _είναι εν πολλοίς συνώνυμη με τη λ. _χρήση _και έχει ξεφύγει σε αρκετά μεγάλο βαθμό από το κυριολεκτικό "καθιστώ κτ χρήσιμο". Άλλωστε και τα υπόλοιπα συναφή μέρη του λόγου (ρήμα _επαναχρησιμοποιώ_, μετοχή _επαναχρησιμοποιημένος_, επίθετο _επαναχρησιμοποιήσιμος_) γέρνουν πάρα πολύ τη ζυγαριά της χρήσης προς τη μεριά της _επαναχρησιμοποίησης_... κι απορώ γιατί η Ακαδημία αρνείται να το δει.


----------

